# Fair Price??



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I have some Large Rifle Magnum primers, CCI and Remington, that I don't need anymore. Trying to come up with a fair price for a forum member. Everybody's out of stock, of course. Graf and Sons lists them for ~$60/1000, Midway is $75/1000, but you won't be buying any soon. Looking at Gunbroker the prices seem insane. Not interested in gouging, just wonder what they're worth in today's crazy market. Thanks.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd say $75 is fair - this past week, primers have been available on Brownells, Natchez, Midway, Powder Valley and Midsouth Shooters. I purchased from Brownells and Natchez (each brick was 75.99)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

waspocrew said:


> I'd say $75 is fair - this past week, primers have been available on Brownells, Natchez, Midway, Powder Valley and Midsouth Shooters. I purchased from Brownells and Natchez (each brick was 75.99)


What was the total cost to your door? Is there a Haz Mat fee, etc?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

This is what is available to ship today. This company requires an account and a minimum $250 order. I use them very often, but I like to place orders at $1000 or more. Makes the $25 hazmat fee worth it along with the cost of shipping.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

paddler said:


> What was the total cost to your door? Is there a Haz Mat fee, etc?


WIth Hazmat and shipping included, each brick ended up being $100. There was a limit of 2 per person, or else they would have ended up being cheaper (only one hazmat fee and shipping). 

Given that, you'd be justified in asking for more than $75. If they are old primers bought in the days of $30/brick, personally I'd have a hard time marking up and selling to others locally for $100 (especially if you didn't pay hazmat, shipping, etc). 

I'm sure someone would be interested in purchasing as they are hard to find though. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

waspocrew said:


> WIth Hazmat and shipping included, each brick ended up being $100. There was a limit of 2 per person, or else they would have ended up being cheaper (only one hazmat fee and shipping).
> 
> Given that, you'd be justified in asking for more than $75. If they are old primers bought in the days of $30/brick, personally I'd have a hard time marking up and selling to others locally for $100 (especially if you didn't pay hazmat, shipping, etc).
> 
> I'm sure someone would be interested in purchasing as they are hard to find though. Good luck with the sale!


I don't need the money or to sell the primers. More about fairness to both parties. I think $75 is fine. As I said, I don't want to gouge or undersell. They've been downstairs for awhile and not hurting anything. I'm going to be selling most of my centerfire rifles, dies, components, etc. My kids aren't interested and I don't hunt with rifles anymore, even though as a Lifetime Licensee and get a free deer tag every year.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Paddler, I’ve been looking for some Magnum primers. Where are you located?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Holladay. I have over 3000, and could sell most of them. Probably keep some for my 375H&H, but have no current plans to hunt with a rifle. Maybe I'll put in for a cow elk someday.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

paddler said:


> Holladay. I have over 3000, and could sell most of them. Probably keep some for my 375H&H, but have no current plans to hunt with a rifle. Maybe I'll put in for a cow elk someday.


PM Sent


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

It's physically painful when I see primers selling for $50,60,70+ per 1,000 and then see the price tag on the box I have that shows $32.99.

Doesn't seem like it's been all that long since I bought these. Times sure have changed.



Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Jon,
How much for the LL Deer?
I’ll gladly pay what you paid plus 10% mark-up!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

MrShane said:


> Jon,
> How much for the LL Deer?
> I’ll gladly pay what you paid plus 10% mark-up!


Unfortunately it's not transferable.  Even worse is I bought my son a LL at the same time, and he has absolutely no interest in hunting or fishing. Sad.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I know Jon, I was just dreaming out loud….
I was about 22 or 23 when they announced the end of the LL licenses.
Just married about 2 years, a little baby in the house and another on the way, and trying to figure out life/career choices kept me from buying one.
My wife offered me the choice of a LL or a handgun for Christmas that year.
I was naive and I thought the ‘Good Utah’ would always exist and never be corrupted by over-population ( boy did I get that wrong…)! 
I stupidly chose the handgun.
I’m still a little bitter my Dad/Grandpas/Uncle/Etc did not demand I find a way to buy one no matter how I found the money.
P.S. My monthly mortgage payment that year was $270.
Crazy.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Jon
Is there going to be any Democrat discounts? Or better yet any give aways?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Jon
> Is there going to be any Democrat discounts? Or better yet any give aways?


Twenty-five percent discount with proof of full COVID-19 vaccination. Retroactive, too.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I’ll take any of the CCI ones that you’d like to part with.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> I’ll take any of the CCI ones that you’d like to part with.


I think it's better if people contact me through PM. If you would like to buy primers, please do so. Please also let me know of your vaccination status as I will be giving preference to those who are. Depending on response, given the difficulty of finding primers, I may limit the amount to ~400 primers per person. That will allow more people to shoot. A 25% discount from $7.50 doesn't come out even, so I'll round off to $6.00/100 for vaccinated buyers.

I only have about 2500 magnum large rifle primers to sell. But I also have about 3000 Remington 7 1/2 small rifle bench rest primers I could let go. Same price, same terms.


----------

